# CPCD Code-A-Round Help



## aferris86 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi again,

I'm still working on the code-a-round codes and am a little stuck. Because I found the procedure codes and the diagnosis codes.

Would you code for anesthesia that was local with an IV sedation? If so, then how? Do you use a modifier for it?

Also would you code for the use of 4-0 Monocryl and 5-0 nylon? Would that be located under the HCPCS codes and if so, then were would I look for it? Samething goes with the fact that they used a #15 blade scapel in the operation, do I code for that to?

One last question, another note mentions that the sponge and needle count was times 2. How would I code for that? Do I use the CPT 99070?

Sorry if this seems basic...I'm still new at doing this.

aferris86


----------



## aferris86 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nevermind. I figured it out .

aferris86


----------

